# No availability as an owner, yet available on Expedia



## mjc775 (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife wants to go to a concert in South Lake Tahoe mid-week in July, so naturally I check availability at LTVR - a resort we've stayed at many times in the past. A search through the Diamond website comes up with nothing for the days immediately before and after the concert. Yet I go to Expedia.com and there are several rooms available. Apparently Expedia has bought an exclusive block of inventory from Diamond?

The rub is that this is not the first time I've seen this happen. I've seen this happen twice before with Diamond resorts, and once with a reservation at the Wyndham Canterbury in San Francisco which wasn't available to me as an owner trying to use points.

Has anyone else noticed this? Would my availability be better if I was at a higher membership level? It makes me wonder what the advantages of being an "owner" are? Why not just drop the yearly maintenance fees and enjoy more property flexibility and rent through Expedia when I want to stay somewhere? Am I missing something? I'm guessing the vacation clubs buried in the fine print of stuff we signed that they have the right to sell-off inventory as they please.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 20, 2018)

Point owners have use-rights to intervals owned by their Collection's trust fund. Those intervals are almost never 100% of the inventory at a resort. In the case of LTVR the US Collection owns only 30% of the weeks. The California Collections also owns some weeks at this location, but together it is still less than half the resort. The inventory you see listed at the online rental sites is owned by the developer. Those deeds are not in any of the collection trust funds and therefore members do not have access to them.


----------



## awa (Mar 21, 2018)

I’ve seen availability come and go. Just from my own anecdotal information I suspect they have a strategy for offering their developer-owned units through different channels at different times. On a few different occasions I’ve checked at about three months out to find absolutely nothing available and then check again at about a month out and find every unit size suddenly available for the same dates. I definitely wouldn’t count on it for a concert, but maybe just check in a couple of months and see what you can find.


----------



## Ray Sharpton (Aug 20, 2018)

I have seen the same thing.  I am a deeded owner at Daytona Beach Regency Resort under Diamond Resorts.  I am not allowed to see any availability online and I must always call.  I have been calling for months for availability at my home resort and there is one here and there.  Usually, only one reservation for the rest of the year because someone else cancelled their reservation.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 20, 2018)

Ray, I love your profile...........You've definitely seen a lot.


----------



## Xolodno (Sep 23, 2018)

If you are willing to spend the week...check II to see if they have it available.  Recently posted in the Worldmark section, where I got annoyed that I got the week far less than the cost of points to maintenance fees.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have seen this also, with RCI and Wyndham.


----------

